# Different ways to say "thank you"



## MingRaymond

Hi everyone,
I would like to know if this happens to your language or languages you know.

In Cantonese,we have two'thank you's. When someone do something for us, we will say 'm4 goi1 唔該' which means 'you should not do this' literally.
For example
A: I have repaired the broken table. {我整番張爛檯}
B: Thank you {唔該}

If we want to say 'thank you for your support',we will use' do1 je6 多謝' ,the own sentence is '多謝你嘅支持'，we won't say '唔該你嘅支持'. We also use '多謝' when someone give us a gift etc.

Does this happens to your language or languages you know? Two 'thank you's?


----------



## Karan

Hello Ming Raymond
well , we ppl dont get what you want to sat it. but little  
if in other Languages are used to used as it is 
Eg.  In Spanish aways we " Gracias" for everything . and in Manipuri  we Used "yaam na  nui gai re" . but in English it is change according to what the person want to say. 
Thank you and thanks from his side. or i am thanks. 

is this what you want ? did i answere your Question ?


----------



## Whodunit

In German we have several sayings:

Danke. (Thanks)
Dank dir. (Thank you)
Ich danke dir. (I thank you)
Danke schön. (Thank you very much)
Das war doch nicht nötig. (That wasn't necessary)
Das hättest du doch nicht tun müssen. (You [really] didn't have to do that.)

BTW, don't you use "xie xie" {謝謝} in Chinese/Cantonese as well?


----------



## MingRaymond

Karan said:
			
		

> Hello Ming Raymond
> well , we ppl dont get what you want to sat it. but little
> if in other Languages are used to used as it is
> Eg. In Spanish aways we " Gracias" for everything . and in Manipuri we Used "yaam na nui gai re" . but in English it is change according to what the person want to say.
> Thank you and thanks from his side. or i am thanks.
> 
> is this what you want ? did i answere your Question ?


 
Yes,what I am asking is about the different ways to say'thank you' in your language. In Cantonese, we have two ways to say'thank you'. 多謝 and 唔該 are used in different situations. You answered my question by telling me that in Spanish, you only use' Gracias'. Thank you.


----------



## MingRaymond

Whodunit said:
			
		

> In German we have several sayings:
> 
> Danke. (Thanks)
> Dank dir. (Thank you)
> Ich danke dir. (I thank you)
> Danke schön. (Thank you very much)
> Das war doch nicht nötig. (That wasn't necessary)
> Das hättest du doch nicht tun müssen. (You [really] didn't have to do that.)
> 
> BTW, don't you use "xie xie" {謝謝} in Chinese/Cantonese as well?


 
Thank you. You also answer my question. We don't use 謝謝 in Cantonese. It is strange to say 謝謝 when you are speaking Cantonese. We use 唔該 and 多謝.
謝謝 is Mandarin and written Chinese.


----------



## Isis

In Filipino, we say:

Thank You - Salamat sa iyo!
I Thank You - Ako'y nagpapasalamat sa iyo!
Thank You Very Much - Maraming salamat sa iyo!


----------



## lepanto

ın Turkish We say:
teşekkür ederim (thank you)
çok teşekkür ederim (thank you very much)


----------



## Hakro

In Finnish "thank you" is _kiitos_. Of course it can be expressed in many different ways but there's always the word _kiitos_ (pronounced like in English 'keetos').


----------



## Laia

In* Catalan*:

Gràcies. (Thanks/ Thank you)
Merci. (Thanks/ Thank you)
T'estic (molt) agraït/agraïda. (I thank you)
Moltes gràcies. (Thank you very much)
No calia que ho féssis. (You didn't have to do that.)


In *Spanish*:

Gracias. (Thanks/ Thank you)
Te estoy (muy) agradecido/agradecida. (I thank you)
Muchas gracias. (Thank you very much)
No era necesario que lo hicieras. (You didn't have to do that.)


----------



## kmaro

in turkish also it is possible to say sağol (informal)  and teşekkürler(formal)


----------



## kmaro

in latvia- paldies
in russian-спасибо


----------



## Schibetta

Tackar: Thanks
Tack: Thank you


Swedish


----------



## showerbabies

Hey MingRaymond ... doesn't "mmm goi" mean please and excuse me as well?

#1 mmm goi ... give me something to eat.
#2 mmm goi (excuse me, pardon me).


----------



## jester.

Laia said:
			
		

> In *Spanish*:
> Te estoy (muy) agradecido/agradecida. (I thank you)



I think this literally means in English: "I am grateful."

Greetings,
j3st3r


----------



## TimeHP

I think that MingRaymond is asking about the two different meaning of _thank_.
In Italian we can say 'Grazie, Mille Grazie, Molte Grazie, Ti ringrazio...and so on', but they all mean the same thing, quite mechanical answers, inflationed words that mean very litlle.
If we want to stress that we are grateful, we could use:
_Ti sono riconoscente_
or
_Ti ringrazio per quello che hai fatto_
Ciao.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

In Quechua there are also two ways of thanking people.

Agradecequi - Thanks, Thank you

Dios pagasunki - God will repay you (a higer level of gratitude)


----------



## Dalian

j3st3r said:
			
		

> I think this literally means in English: "I am grateful."
> 
> Greetings,
> j3st3r


I note that there is 'te' at the beginning of the Spanish sentence, so I think that literally means "I am grateful to you"

Regards
Dalian


----------



## TimeHP

But in Mandarin Chinese is there the same difference, Dalian?
I'm studying Mandarin and I know Xiexie, that is like 'grazie' in Italian.

Ciao


----------



## jester.

Dalian said:
			
		

> I note that there is 'te' at the beginning of the Spanish sentence, so I think that literally means "I am grateful to you"
> 
> Regards
> Dalian



Yes, my fault, you are completely right.


----------



## Dalian

TimeHP said:
			
		

> But in Mandarin Chinese is there the same difference, Dalian?
> I'm studying Mandarin and I know Xiexie, that is like 'grazie' in Italian.
> 
> Ciao


There is no such difference in Mandarin as in Cantonese. You can say 'xiexie' to anybody/anything you are grateful to, like when you say 'grazie' in Italian.

Ciao

Dalian


----------



## MingRaymond

Hi Dalian,
I would like to know that do you speak other Chinese dialects. Does the situation happen in that dialect/s?

Ming


----------



## Dalian

MingRaymond said:
			
		

> Hi Dalian,
> I would like to know that do you speak other Chinese dialects. Does the situation happen in that dialect/s?
> 
> Ming


Hello Ming,

I was born in North China, where the dialect is very close to the standard Mandarin in terms of pronunciation and grammar. So I'm pretty sure there is no such distinction between two "thank-you"s in Northern dialect. But I don't really know whether the distinction exists or not in southern dialects. I'll try asking my friends from other dialect backgrounds about it, and I'll post here as soon as I got the answer.

Regards
Dalian


----------



## Kaia

En Español 

Te agradezco
Gracias

Saludos!


----------



## MingRaymond

Dalian said:
			
		

> Hello Ming,
> 
> I was born in North China, where the dialect is very close to the standard Mandarin in terms of pronunciation and grammar. So I'm pretty sure there is no such distinction between two "thank-you"s in Northern dialect. But I don't really know whether the distinction exists or not in southern dialects. I'll try asking my friends from other dialect backgrounds about it, and I'll post here as soon as I got the answer.
> 
> Regards
> Dalian


 
Thank you.


----------



## Prstprsi

*French:* _Merci, je te(vous) remercie, merci beaucoup_
*Slovak:* _Ďakujem veľmi pekne, Ďakujem, vďaka_


----------



## gian_eagle

*Quechua: *Yusulpayki or Urpi sonqo (formal)


----------



## Milla

j3st3r said:
			
		

> I think this literally means in English: "I am grateful."





			
				j3st3r said:
			
		

> Greetings,
> j3st3r




"It is I'm grateful to you"

In Chilean Spanish we have:

Gracias = Thanks (the most used)
Muchas Gracias = Thank you very much
Te agradezco / mucho = I thank you / a lot
Te lo agradezco / mucho = I thank you for it / a lot 
"Que Dios te lo pague" or plenty "Dios te lo pague" = God will pay you (back for it)

Chilean slang: ¡Vale! = Gracias (also used to say OK) 

"¡No tenias para que molestarte!" = You didn’t have to worry (bother, literally)
or "¿Para qué te molestaste?" =¿ Why did you bother? 
we used those two also , but not as a way to say thanks but preceding a thanks, it also can used literally in case on discontent :
"I repair the table" -- You didn’t have to bother, but thanks
"I repair the table" -- You didn’t have to bother, I could have take care of it!!

I can remember anything else for the moment
Hope it helps


----------



## Roshini

Hi there, 
In Malay it would be : Terima kasih
for no matter whatever help is given...it is still terima kasih.


----------



## macta123

In Hindustani

 Dhanyavaad
and Shukria


----------



## badgrammar

lepanto said:
			
		

> ?n Turkish We say:
> te?ekkür ederim (thank you)
> çok te?ekkür ederim (thank you very much)



Also "tesekkürler" and "çok tesekkürler", and I have even heard "çok mersi" (the French "merci" has been adapted to other languages as well).

And then there is "sagol", which I think is a really informal "thanks and bye", but I am not positive...


----------



## vince

Whodunit said:
			
		

> BTW, don't you use "xie xie" {謝謝} in Chinese/Cantonese as well?



Cantonese: do ze (where z is pronounced as English "j") and m goi
Mandarin: only "xie xie" (x is similar to English "sh" and German "sch")

This is a common misconception among Westerners due to referring to Chinese languages as "dialects". There is no such thing as a single "Chinese language". Cantonese and Mandarin are as different as German and Swedish, i.e. too different to understand each other but still closely related. In fact the "subdialect" of Cantonese spoken in HK is as different from the subdialect of Cantonese spoken in Toishan as Swiss German is from High German!


----------



## ronanpoirier

In portuguese:

*Obrigado* (when a man says it)
*Obrigada* (when a woman says it)

*Muito obrigado/a* is used to create an emphasis like "thank you very much"

*Valeu* is also used but spoken language only, it's a slang

*Agradecido/a* is also used, hehe, but it seems to be something that someone who lives in the country would say... or older people...

In hungarian:

*Köszönöm* or *köszi,* which a short form and seems to be something informal


----------



## SpiceMan

standard Japanese: 
ありがとうございます　arigatou gozaimasu (formal). arigatou only is fine and although less formal can be said pretty much in any situation.
感謝しています　kansha shiteimasu. I'm "gratituding?" xD. It'd be an " I'm (really) greatful".

kansai area (osaka, kyoto, kobe and around):
おおきに　ookini


----------



## almufadado

Also in Portuguese :

Muito agradecido / a = I am very thankful (formal)

Muito grato / Estou-lhe muito grato (written) = I am very grateful (formal)

Deus te pague = May God repay you (for the good deed) (


As a joke :

Deus te pague que eu não tenho trocos = May God pay you (for the good deed) as I haven't got any change


----------



## Hakro

In Finnish slang we can say:

_kiitti vitusti

_when someone has done something you really don't appreciate. It's absolutely much more aggressive than "thanks for nothing". Literally translated it means "thanks c*ntly" - maybe it could be translated "thank you very fu**ing much".


----------



## danyluis

Is this correct to say "thanks much" in english?  Is it weird?


----------



## Volcano

*Turkish:

Sağol, eyvallah*


----------



## Hakkar

In italian we have so many different ways that I can't come up with all of them, these come in my mind right now:

Informal:
Grazie                    Thank you
Molte grazie            Thank you very much
Grazie mille             Thank you so much
Ti ringrazio              Thank you
Non dovevi!           Thank you so much, you didnt really had to bother!
Non c'e n'era di bisogno Thank you so much, you didnt really had to do that!
Ti sono riconoscente. I am grateful to you.
Formal:
La ringrazio               Thank you.
E' molto gentile          You are very kind.
(Lei)è molto gentile     same as above
Veramente gentile      Really kind of you.


----------



## ajo fresco

danyluis said:


> Is it correct to say "thanks much" in English?  Is it weird?



We don't say it in my corner of the English-speaking world.  It would be understood, but it would sound unusual.

In everyday speech, we say "thanks a lot" and "thanks so much" (or "thank you so much").


----------



## Δημήτρης

*Greek:*

*Σας ευχαριστώ (πάρα) πολύ:* Formal "Thank you so much"
*Σας ευχαριστώ: *Formal "Thank you"
*Ευχαριστώ πολύ: *Plain "Thank you so much"
*Ευχαριστώ:* Plain "Thank you"/"Thanks"
*Χίλια ευχαριστώ:* 1000 Thanks
*Δεν έπρεπε!/Δεν ήταν ανάγκη!:* You didn't have to do that. (Lit: Shouldn't!/It wasn't necessary!) Mostly used by women receiving gifts. 
*Σου/Σας είμαι υπόχρεος/η:* I owe you (Σας for formal or plural, replace -ος with -η for female)

And some others, which I think are Cyprus-only:
*Που τον Θεόν να το 'βρεις:* God will repay you (of course, only used by religious people) And I noticed that people tend to bow (slightly) when they say that. It's extremely uncommon to bow in Cyprus and Europe in general (unlike Asians, for example)
*Τις ευτζιές μου να 'χεις:* Have my blessings. (Old people only)


----------



## colophonius

Karan said:


> Hello Ming Raymond
> well , we ppl dont get what you want to sat it. but little
> if in other Languages are used to used as it is
> Eg.  In Spanish aways we " Gracias" for everything . and in Manipuri  we Used "yaam na  nui gai re" . but in English it is change according to what the person want to say.
> Thank you and thanks from his side. or i am thanks.
> 
> is this what you want ? did i answere your Question ?



Sorry, but this is not English as we know it. If anyone were to say "I am thanks" they would be met with blank stares. The first two sentences of this post are also unintelligible, and verb agreement is missing throughout. I presume within the forum this is acceptable from a non-native speaker but I do not believe it should pass unremarked in case other non-native speakers learn from it. Nothing personal


----------



## chinese_melody

'Thank you' in Chinese dialect Hokkien(福建), is 'kam siah' (感谢).


----------



## mohamed264

in arabic
شكرا لك (shokran lak)


----------

